# Eclipse - Projekt von Windows nach Linux



## BeSp (4. Jun 2008)

Hallo,
ich nutze zur Zeit unter Eclipse für Windows ein Projekt inkl. CVS. Nun sollte ich dieses Projekt auch unter Linux testen und ggf. anpassen. Mein Problem dabei ist nun, unter Eclipse für Linux das Projekt genauso wie es vorliegt auf meiner Platte einzubinden und es zu starten.

Denn nach diversen vergeblichen Versuchen konnte ich es nicht zum starten bewegen. Muss man da spezielle Dinge beachten um so ein Projekt erfolgreich in Eclipse einbinden zu können wenn es schon vorliegt? Weiß leider grad gar nicht weiter...

Hier noch die Fehlerausgabe beim Start:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: smurfpdms.testgui.TestGUI
   at gnu.java.lang.MainThread.run(libgcj.so.81)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: smurfpdms.testgui.TestGUI not found in gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader{urls=[file:./], parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.ExtensionClassLoader{urls=[], parent=null}}
   at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(libgcj.so.81)
   at gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader.findClass(libgcj.so.81)
   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(libgcj.so.81)
   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(libgcj.so.81)
   at gnu.java.lang.MainThread.run(libgcj.so.81)
```

Gruß, Besp


----------



## foobar (4. Jun 2008)

Hast du das komplette Eclipseprojekt eingecheckt samt .project? Dann sollte das auch unter Linux problemlos funzen. 



> gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader


Du benutzt den GCJ und nicht das JDK von Sun. Ist das gewollt?


----------



## BeSp (4. Jun 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du das komplette Eclipseprojekt eingecheckt samt .project? Dann sollte das auch unter Linux problemlos funzen.


Also diese Datei ist vorhanden.


> Du benutzt den GCJ und nicht das JDK von Sun. Ist das gewollt?


Das sollte so eigentlich nicht sein. Woran liegt das, wie kann man das ändern auf das JDK?

mfg


----------



## foobar (4. Jun 2008)

Erstmal das sun-jdk installieren und dann in den Einstellungen unter "installed JREs" das sun-jdk auswählen.


----------



## BeSp (4. Jun 2008)

Nach langem hin und her hat das geklappt.
Eclipse meint aber mein Projekt würde es nicht geben, obwohl es die .project ja gibt.

Darum findet es auch wie es sagt keine main-types ... Kann man das noch irgendwie beheben?

mfg


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2008)

BeSp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eclipse meint aber mein Projekt würde es nicht geben, obwohl es die .project ja gibt.


Wie kam das Projekt in den Workspace?


----------



## BeSp (7. Jun 2008)

Hallo,
das Projekt habe ich einmal über "New -> Project" und einmal durch "Import -> CVS ressource" jeweils vom CVS komplett ausgecheckt. Man kann ja da auch einen Projektnamen bestimmen, nur meint Eclipse dann dass es dieses gar nicht gibt. In beiden Fällen  :roll: 

mfg BeSp


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jun 2008)

Mach einfach CVS Repository Exploring -> rechtsklick auf dein Projekt -> check out


----------

